# Ryzen 9 3900x Core Voltage too high?



## mclaren85 (Feb 2, 2021)

So after a long research, I've happily concluded to stick to AMD and built an AMD Ryzen 9 3900x system with Asus Tuf x570 plus mainboard. The performance is so good that I didn't see the need for adjusting the Ram speed to XMP (DOCP). Even my Ram speeds are 3600 compatible, I run them at 2666 mhz to not to push the system so much. So all bios settings are default.
but... the problem is when I look at the bios or via cpu-z, Vcore voltage is 1,47v. I did upgrade the bios to the latest stable version but the voltage remains the same.  Also, keep in mind that cpu temps looks good, 55C under load.
Here are some photos about the core voltage, in windows the voltage is bouncing between 0,3v to 1,45v rapidly.

So What can I do guys, I'm really worried if I harm my new cpu since I've invest in a lot Can my cpu withstand that voltage? Any ideas? Thanks in advance!


----------



## tabascosauz (Feb 2, 2021)

I know you're new to Ryzen, but I can't believe we're still having this conversation more than 1.5 years after Ryzen 3000 launch...this isn't even remotely a secret anymore.

All desktop Ryzen that is 3000 family (excluding 3000G) or later functions the same way. Very low 0.2V Vcore at "idle", up to 1.5V in single thread or lightly threaded boost, then from there gradually reducing to 1.28-1.35V at max, heaviest AVX load on all cores. This is working as intended and helps achieve the max advertised single core boost frequencies.

No, it will not grenade your chip.

I would link you a resource but I'm sure you can find something amongst the staggering arsenal of "help 1.5V idle" threads all over the internet from the past 18 months.


----------



## xtreemchaos (Feb 2, 2021)

bro you have nothing to worry about its the nature of the beast its how thay are ment too run. i run my 3900x at stock and im very happy with it its the only cpu i dont feel the need to mess with i have my ram overclocked to 3200 none xmp.


----------



## mclaren85 (Feb 2, 2021)

xtreemchaos said:


> bro you have nothing to worry


Should I also disable PBO?


----------



## xtreemchaos (Feb 2, 2021)

na i wouldnt disable PBO unless it was causing a problem.


----------



## mclaren85 (Feb 2, 2021)

I've send an email to AMD technical support team. Will share the reply.


----------



## Toothless (Feb 2, 2021)

If you did your research like you say you did, then you would know that this is normal for 3xxx and everything is fine. No need to waste AMD's time.


----------



## freeagent (Feb 2, 2021)

If it bothers you, try a manual all core OC, you might be able to get close to your max boost clocks with pretty low voltage. But what you are seeing is normal. With mine spikes can go up to 1.525v.


----------



## Deleted member 205776 (Feb 2, 2021)

Oh hey, you remind me of me when I first got my 3900X.

Completely normal, the CPU isn't going to kill itself with voltage. Vcore drops under load, and is high on light workloads so it can sustain higher single thread boost clocks. It knows what it's doing.

Unless it's going to 1.5v while running Cinebench (which would most likely kill it), no reason to worry. Keep in mind: 
high voltage + low amperage = happy healthy CPU. 
high voltage + high amperage = expensive paperweight.


----------



## mclaren85 (Feb 2, 2021)

But there are some other views..


----------



## xtreemchaos (Feb 2, 2021)

youtube isnt the end all buddy, you can allways fine something on the other side. now we can only give you our views you have to pick if you want to use them or not. goodluck.


----------



## Toothless (Feb 2, 2021)

You, nor those wannabe tech youtubers are smarter than the engineers that made the chip. Run at stock and quit worrying about it.

Or do a custom clock with a lower voltage. Whatever makes you happy but we're just saying your chip is fine.


----------



## tabascosauz (Feb 2, 2021)

mclaren85 said:


> But there are some other views..



"Full of shit" doesn't even begin to describe that first Youtuber. It doesn't take a genius to realize that the "Vcore" reading shown in BIOS literally means nothing because a stock Ryzen will never give you one single "Vcore" value to represent how it behaves.

Instead he took all the other discussion on the internet that pertains to safe all-core OC Vcore, misunderstood all of it, and for some reason thinks it applies to stock operation.

"I don't want to spread misinformation" yet here he is, spreading misinformation.

Second Youtuber just falls into the launch day "I understand nothing about Ryzen and am thus paranoid due to applying traditional know-how" camp. Which still doesn't excuse putting this kind of video out there.

And no, even if HWUB's chip died just because they increased LLC at stock (honestly wouldn't trust HWUB to OC a Ryzen CPU either), that literally doesn't mean anything because Ryzen 3000 chips die for any variety of reasons. Some just decide to depart for the silicon afterlife after never being OCed. Correlation is not causation.


----------



## mclaren85 (Feb 2, 2021)

Ok, you convince me enough already Thank all of you for your opinions and advices. now I'll wait for AMD's response. meanwhile I've switch back to default state.


----------



## Deleted member 205776 (Feb 2, 2021)

Undervolting a 3900X is sacrificing performance for no reason.

Leave the CPU to tend to itself... "Shortening life"... before that CPU even begins thinking about dying, you'll have gone through 2 new builds.


----------



## Toothless (Feb 3, 2021)

Alexa said:


> Undervolting a 3900X is sacrificing performance for no reason.
> 
> Leave the CPU to tend to itself... "Shortening life"... before that CPU even begins thinking about dying, you'll have gone through 2 new builds.


I've seen negative offsets boost performance due to better thermals, however this is few and far between and takes way too long to dial in.


----------



## Zach_01 (Feb 3, 2021)

I'm with all people saying its normal, because it is.
Just for your piece of mind you can upload a screenshot of your system during a 100% load just for inspection from experienced users with Ryzen3000. And there are many here.

Get HWiNFO64, run sensors mode only, set window like the one below and take a screenshot during Cinebench R20 multi bench.

In order to take a look as much as possible it needs to look like this.



The run will last about ~20sec on a 3900X. You must capture it within this time. Better closer to the end but before it ends.

Showing as much sensors/readings as possible and also be visible all values from each (Current, Min, Max, Avg).
Blue arrows down left to add columns and adjust spaces with lines in first row (Sensor Current Min Max Avg)


----------



## thesmokingman (Feb 3, 2021)

Hilarious...


----------



## mclaren85 (Feb 3, 2021)

I'm relieved and totally convinced after getting response from AMD tech support. Here what they say:

"Thank you for your email.

The CPU is programmed to use these voltages automatically. The CPU cannot and does not use voltages that are unsafe for the silicon.

because the CPU will eventually back down according to its pre-programmed model. Or if you have great cooling, that also offsets the thermal effect of voltage. In either case, you're seeing momentary blips of voltage that are offset by the hours per day your CPU is probably doing nothing at all--at a very low voltage.

Also, please to be noted that each core will work differently depends upon the workload. This processor can reach up to 1.45V to 1.5V of VCore when all the cores of the CPU runs at the max boost speeds it also depends upon the other system hardware components like MB, PUS etc. the max temperature of this CPU is 95C. However, CPU is designed to be run below the that max temperature and the max boost speed without any performance issue.

Thanks for contacting AMD."


----------



## xtreemchaos (Feb 3, 2021)

"ask us and we tell no lies". enjoy your cpu bud it sure is a mighty chip even when it looks to be chaotic its just doing its thing. i think a lot of folks think it should behave like a intel so it can make us worry when it dont.


----------



## mclaren85 (Feb 3, 2021)

Zach_01 said:


> I'm with all people saying its normal, because it is.
> Just for your piece of mind you can upload a screenshot of your system during a 100% load just for inspection from experienced users with Ryzen3000. And there are many here.
> 
> Get HWiNFO64, run sensors mode only, set window like the one below and take a screenshot during Cinebench R20 multi bench.
> ...


Hi thank you for help! Here is my test results: (I've executed 2 seperate tests.)


----------



## Zach_01 (Feb 3, 2021)

All look nominal regarding CPU. See now the Core voltage under full stress? It’s the “CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN)” the one that cores are getting.
Only 1.25V
That’s how ZEN2/3 behaves exactly.

I believe you have PBO on Auto or Disabled(?) If you enable it may run the CPU a little higher.

Also your Ram speed is low, set to 2666MHz. Is this XMP/DOCP enabled or just a simple JEDEC profile?


----------



## purecain (Feb 3, 2021)

What a thread, I hope other people searching for this Voltage behavior with Ryzen see this thread in the future and are satisfied that their CPU isnt cooking itself.   

I couldnt bring myself to look at those YouTube videos. I'd love to make a few myself and it doesnt half annoy me when I see idiots talking complete garbage with 100,000 noob followers and subs.


----------



## mclaren85 (Feb 3, 2021)

Zach_01 said:


> All look nominal regarding CPU. See now the Core voltage under full stress? It’s the “CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN)” the one that cores are getting.
> Only 1.25V
> That’s how ZEN2/3 behaves exactly.
> 
> ...


I had disabled PBO because I was scared to harm the cpu.
Also, I haven't set the DOCP profile, even my motherboard supports up to 5100 MHZ and my Rams are up to 3600 MHZ. I just did not touch ram configuration. Just left it as it was (JEDEC), to protect the fsb or cpu etc.


----------



## Taraquin (Feb 3, 2021)

Running 3600 xmp is hardly any tougher on the system than running 2666, but performancewise you are basically nerfring your 3900X big time with that slow ram...


----------



## Zach_01 (Feb 3, 2021)

mclaren85 said:


> I had disabled PBO because I was scared to harm the cpu.
> Also, I haven't set the DOCP profile, even my motherboard supports up to 5100 MHZ and my Rams are up to 3600 MHZ. I just did not touch ram configuration. Just left it as it was (JEDEC), to protect the fsb or cpu etc.


Now that you know there's no issue with your system, you can enable both!


----------



## mclaren85 (Feb 3, 2021)

Zach_01 said:


> Now that you know there's no issue with your system, you can enable both!


I've enabled but I feel like I'm on the edge of the mountain. Scary!


----------



## Zach_01 (Feb 3, 2021)

Why? Its normal and we all use XMP/DOCP and most PBO enabled.

Use ZenTimings to see your current memory settings and if you want also ThaiphoonBurner to see the specs of memory.


----------



## mclaren85 (Feb 3, 2021)

Zach_01 said:


> Why? Its normal and we all use XMP/DOCP and most PBO enabled.
> 
> Use ZenTimings to see your current memory settings and if you want also ThaiphoonBurner to see the specs of memory.
> View attachment 186845
> ...


Dear friend thanks so much for your interest and help. Below you can see my Ram details:
Please inform me if anything is abnormal.


----------



## Zach_01 (Feb 3, 2021)

Everything is as it should be, on default settings. Nothing abnormal.


----------



## mclaren85 (Mar 16, 2021)

Well I've finally found the solution! You will not find these information anywhere on the internet.. 
First go to bios and disable Precision Boost Overdrive.
Second, never put any fans at PWM mode! It should be on auto mode.
Third and most importantly, disable "core performance boost". 
And here how it looks like "without" sacrificing performance.
Please note that the clock is being adjusted beautifully when executing demanding applications.

It feels like as if I just saved hundreds of thousands of Ryzen chip's life in advance ahaha


----------



## milewski1015 (Mar 16, 2021)

mclaren85 said:


> Well I've finally found the solution!


The solution to what? This whole thread consisted of TPU users (and even AMD) telling you that the voltages and boost behavior you were afraid of is perfectly normal. Disabling all that stuff and running RAM at 2666 is only hindering your performance. Running fans in auto mode just automatically detects whether DC or PWM mode should be used - why would PWM mode be dangerous?

I would really question where you're getting your information from that's forming the basis of these conclusions...


----------



## tabascosauz (Mar 16, 2021)

mclaren85 said:


> Well I've finally found the solution! You will not find these information anywhere on the internet..
> First go to bios and disable Precision Boost Overdrive.
> Second, never put any fans at PWM mode! It should be on auto mode.
> Third and most importantly, disable "core performance boost".
> ...



Are you for real? You up and ignored everything we said about it being completely safe to run at stock?

Disabling Core Performance Boost is the same as disabling Turbo Boost on an Intel CPU. Look at your scores, lmao. You are forcing your chip to run at its base clock, 3.8GHz. Why not just buy a 12-core Xeon E5 from 2015 while you're at it, since you clearly don't care for the 3900X's performance?

No, you're not Einstein for discovering CPB.


----------



## Deleted member 205776 (Mar 16, 2021)

Leave the CPU as it is. Please. My 3900X is crying watching this.

"saved hundreds of thousands of Ryzen chip's life"... these things can last 20 years. The CPU will boost according to the amount of voltage it requests that it deems S A F E. Mine can boost to 4.8 if it wants.

Why are you crippling yours to 3.8? Leave the CPU on stock and enjoy the thing before it becomes obsolete, even though that will take years. Still, you don't wanna spend years researching something that needs no researching in the first place.

As it was said time and time again in this thread -- *CPU knows what its doing, you don't need to babysit it.*

If your HWiNFO is akin to mine -- then congrats, there are no problems. 







You are sacrificing multicore, and more significantly single core performance for no reason by doing that.


----------



## xtreemchaos (Mar 16, 2021)

lol, fixing a non problem with a problem , i think ive slipped into another reality   .


----------



## thesmokingman (Mar 16, 2021)

mclaren85 said:


> Well I've finally found the solution! You will not find these information anywhere on the internet..
> First go to bios and disable Precision Boost Overdrive.
> Second, never put any fans at PWM mode! It should be on auto mode.
> Third and most importantly, disable "core performance boost".
> ...


That's what I call doing it wrong and completely misunderstanding how the cpu works.


----------



## Deleted member 205776 (Mar 16, 2021)

xtreemchaos said:


> lol, fixing a none problem with a problem , i think ive slipped into another reality   .


I was in the same spot as him when I was new to Ryzen (3900X as first chip) but then I stopped and thought "maybe just maybe the engineers who designed this thing know more than me, so I'm not gonna mess with it".

Seems like he just did a complete U-Turn though, back to fixing what's not broken.


----------



## mclaren85 (Mar 16, 2021)

Alexa said:


> Leave the CPU as it is. Please. My 3900X is crying watching this.
> 
> "saved hundreds of thousands of Ryzen chip's life"... these things can last 20 years. The CPU will boost according to the amount of voltage it requests that it deems S A F E. Mine can boost to 4.8 if it wants.
> 
> ...


Man, your voltages are insane! And I chose to believe physics law rather than AMD's statements. 7nm is really appropriate dimension for electromigrating. Maybe AMD wants to ryzens broke out after 3 years to sell more?? Maybe this is AMD's way to perform "planned obsolescence"?

Companies are based on profitable trading. Science based on facts. I'm going to chose science.


----------



## Deleted member 205776 (Mar 16, 2021)

mclaren85 said:


> Man, your voltages are insane! And I chose to believe physics law rather than AMD's statements. 7nm is really suitable dimension for electromigrating. Maybe AMD wants to ryzens broke out after 3 years to sell more?? Maybe this is AMD's way to perform "planned obsolescence"?
> 
> Companies are based on profitable trading. Science based on facts. I'm going to chose science.


Lol. What do I even say to this?

You do understand 1.5v at low loads is nothing correct? Electromigration is a problem when there IS load.

Coming from Intel, I understand 1.5v is spooky scary... But you have to understand that Ryzens aren't Intels. Shocking, I know.


----------



## tabascosauz (Mar 16, 2021)

mclaren85 said:


> Man, your voltages are insane! And I chose to believe physics law rather than AMD's statements. 7nm is really suitable dimension for electromigrating. Maybe AMD wants to ryzens broke out after 3 years to sell more?? Maybe this is AMD's way to perform "planned obsolescence"?
> 
> Companies are based on profitable trading. Science based on facts. I'm going to chose science.



No, champ. This isn't how electromigration works (lol, try again). This isn't how any of this works.


----------



## thesmokingman (Mar 16, 2021)

mclaren85 said:


> Man, your voltages are insane! And I chose to believe physics law rather than AMD's statements. 7nm is really appropriate dimension for electromigrating. Maybe AMD wants to ryzens broke out after 3 years to sell more?? Maybe this is AMD's way to perform "planned obsolescence"?
> 
> Companies are based on profitable trading. Science based on facts. I'm going to chose science.


You have no clue what you are suggesting. I'd also add the level oh hubris is up there too.


----------



## Toothless (Mar 16, 2021)

mclaren85 said:


> Man, your voltages are insane! And I chose to believe physics law rather than AMD's statements. 7nm is really appropriate dimension for electromigrating. Maybe AMD wants to ryzens broke out after 3 years to sell more?? Maybe this is AMD's way to perform "planned obsolescence"?
> 
> Companies are based on profitable trading. Science based on facts. I'm going to chose science.


Dude. This isn't physics. You're trying to fight the engineering that made this chip (we can tell who has the degree and who doesn't from this thread) and tell everyone to hinder performance.

I'm going to just say you're backwards. 

You are not smarter than the team who made it. You're not fixing anything. You're not correcting anything. You're taking a perfectly normal, stock running chip and bringing it down. Run it at stock and get off your nonexistent high horse.


----------



## Zach_01 (Mar 16, 2021)

mclaren85 said:


> Man, your voltages are insane! And I chose to believe physics law rather than AMD's statements. 7nm is really appropriate dimension for electromigrating. Maybe AMD wants to ryzens broke out after 3 years to sell more?? Maybe this is AMD's way to perform "planned obsolescence"?
> 
> Companies are based on profitable trading. Science based on facts. I'm going to chose science.


@Alexa 's voltages are fine and normal. EMI happens under high load (current=Amperes) in conjunction with high temp, and the CPU is knowing whats what. Besides the whatever performance, the ZEN line is the most advanced CPU ever existed. Power management wise at least. It can monitor itself and alter its operating properties (speed, voltage) literally 1000 times per second under auto settings and on the right power plan. No software can project properly its operating conditions on the fly. Only under long time monitoring one can come close to its true values and still only by average.

There is nothing that needs saving here...


----------

